# frogging.



## lil_lee_hunter_7mm (Jan 21, 2004)

does any one still hunt frogs with a 22? i do it all the time. i love it. i got 5 of them yesterday.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

if you are into eating frog legs im sure its good, but i like my food a little less slimy


----------



## DeluxeGoodness (Sep 29, 2008)

frog legs are the best! If you take a barbed hook and rig it with some red material, and half a crawler, you'll slayem'! Dangle it in the water, and tease a frog with it, they go at it for literally almost an hour before giving up. The comotion the frog is making will bring in other frogs, and before you know it, you could have several right in front of you! The red attracts the frogs, and when they bite it, the wiggling worm makes them hold on (I have found that the frogs can tell what they have in their mouths, and if they don't like it, they are often capable of spitting the hook) Also, you should check your state laws at firing into water, it's illegal in my state.


----------



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

My brother used to slay frogs with a certain lure. It was black rubbery plastic with a rubber skirt tail split in 5 or 6 strips. Cant recall the name of it. It is the kind that is soft and hollow and fills with water if you let it. it had a weighted double hook inside. I used to gig for frogs at night too when i was a kid with my dad and his friend. i saw a tadpole that was maybe 8 inches long once. It was odd.


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

a bright light and a quick hand is all I ever used, nothings better than a plat of "hop wings" lol


----------



## MoCarp (Nov 22, 2005)

16 good sized frog legs
1 cup shortening
1/2 cup flour
3 cups milk
1 teaspoon paprika
1/2 teaspoon onion powder
1/2 teaspoon garlic juice
1/2 teaspoon ground cayenne pepper
1/4 teaspoon black pepper
1 dash white pepper
1 dash oregano
1 dash rosemary
salt to taste

Directions:

Skin, clean and rinse frog legs well. Cover with whole milk and garlic juice in a plastic mixing bowl, refrigerate overnight. Pat dry, season with paprika, onion powder, cayenne, black pepper and desired amount of salt. Add white pepper, oregano and rosemary to the flour. Heat shortening in a skillet. Lightly flour the frog legs and fry until golden brown.


----------

